# Needed - Tips for business women in Dubai



## Rachatron (May 1, 2008)

Hello all, 

Arrived in Dubai and started new job this week. All was going OK until i totally embarrassed myself today................ We had a project meeting with a mixed bunch of customers / contractors of all nationalities, all male except me. 

I started introducing myself and shaking hands with everyone and when i came to the Emirate guys they made it very clear they did not want to shake hands with a women. I was completely mortified and felt incredibly ignorant and embarrassed that i might have caused offense. 

I'm going to be working a lot with these people, and people from Japan, India and all over the place, and obviously want to have a good working relationship with them and hopefully earn their respect. 

Can anyone give me any tips / let me know of any other cultural faux pas i should avoid!!!

Thanks, 

Rachatron


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

That is unfortunate, but please don't worry about it. Mind you, might have been helpful if one of your colleagues had explained that some Emirati/Arab men won't shake hands with women.  I can only suggest that in future you let them take the lead regarding hand shaking.

I am trying to think of other things to avoid, but I think that's the main one, apart from the obvious like the way you dress (be conservative), not flirting, not drinking alcohol etc. 

The fact is Dubai isn't as 'Western' as it likes to make out and you will come across some very conservative attitudes.

Good luck.

-


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I always found that placing one's hand over the heart and gently bending forward (not far) worked quite well when dealing w/ those who didn't shake hands. Even Emirati women did this w/ strangers at times. It's akin to what the Japanese do. "Pleased to meet you" but w/o the body contact. I've been through that, too, so don't worry. Some of my students introduced their older siblings who were in the last years of university...quite awkward to be left standing there, but they understand that you're new. Now you're ready for the next meeting!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Just rereading Elphalba's response....western standards of friendliness can be "too friendly" for the Gulf. Best to err on the side of caution and be pleasantly polite-not too smiley or chatty. It's always good to ask after one's family in general terms (that is if you've met before ). We're not talking prolonged conversations or anything...just, "Hello Mr. Al Thani. How are you? And you're family?" This sort of question is missing from western business practices, but it's quite common among Arab businesses.


----------



## Rachatron (May 1, 2008)

cairogal said:


> Just rereading Elphalba's response....western standards of friendliness can be "too friendly" for the Gulf. Best to err on the side of caution and be pleasantly polite-not too smiley or chatty. It's always good to ask after one's family in general terms (that is if you've met before ). We're not talking prolonged conversations or anything...just, "Hello Mr. Al Thani. How are you? And you're family?" This sort of question is missing from western business practices, but it's quite common among Arab businesses.


Thanks ladies, some useful tips, i shall see what this week holds in store.......!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I tend to leave greetings to my male collegue or my boss. I will speak if spoken to as I'm still learning the correct protocol here.

I've not encountered any problems and have found Arab men to be polite and curteous.

I'm an outgoing and confident person but I appreciate that things are different here and there are unspoken rules on social and business etiquette.

Good luck!


----------

